
Venture Capitalists Actually (Slightly) More Active Than Angels on AngelList - acconrad
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/02/15/venture-capitalists-actually-slightly-more-active-than-angels-on-angellist-liz-gannes-networkeffect-allthingsd/?ref=curate&buid=1
======
neworbit
That's great. Should level the playing field a bit.

------
jtriest
of the last 5 investments we've made, 3 have come via intro's by angel list.
we love it!

